# Saskia Valencia 138x



## fred (2 Aug. 2009)

:hearts::hearts::hearts:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

(Insgesamt 138 Dateien, 44.277.397 Bytes = 42,23 MB)​


----------



## menne1 (2 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Saskia Valenzia 138x*

:thx::thx:für die süße Maus!


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Saskia Valenzia 138x*

Super sexy.


----------



## Crash (3 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Saskia Valenzia 138x*

:thx: für die Sammlung :thumbup:


----------



## Reinhold (3 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Saskia Valenzia 138x*

Klasse Bilder - Super Frau - DANKE - !


----------



## General (3 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Saskia Valenzia 138x*



 Fred für den tollen Mix von Saskia


----------



## astrosfan (4 Aug. 2009)

Vielen Dank für den scharfen Mix von Saskia


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2009)

:thx: dir für den schönen Mix der hübschen Saskia


----------



## Wahli22000 (8 Aug. 2009)

Suuper


----------



## Franky70 (9 Aug. 2009)

Danke für den tollen Mix.
Ich erlaube mir mal, auch zwei Pics von Saskia zu posten.



 



Hier mit ihrer Tochter Alexandra, geboren 1986. Da war Saskia selbst gerade mal 22 Jahre jung. Vom Vater des Kindes lebt sie schon lange getrennt, ist seit längerem mit Schauspieler Helmut Zierl zusammen.


----------



## bernd481 (16 Aug. 2009)

Danke für die Information und natürlich für die Bilder.
Ich wuste garnicht wie Alt sie schon ist.
bernd481


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Aug. 2009)

Danke für Saskia


----------



## sway2003 (17 Aug. 2009)

Danke für Saskia !


----------



## Omniro (18 Aug. 2009)

Ein schöner Augenschmaus. .... it's cool man


----------



## Holpert (19 Aug. 2009)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## bubby0 (2 Jan. 2010)

danke


----------



## elgorro (26 Jan. 2010)

Thanks, die Frau ist einfach superschön


----------



## Giorgio (2 Okt. 2010)

Schöne Bilder.

Gio


----------



## nerofol (4 Okt. 2010)

Schöne Bilder, vielen Dank


----------



## picard969 (4 Okt. 2010)

Super Mix, vielen Dank...


----------



## fredclever (7 Okt. 2010)

Das Outfit der bezaubernden Saksi ist oscarverdächtig. Danke dafür.


----------



## almstern (23 Okt. 2010)

recht herzlichen dank für die schöne saskia....


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2010)

schöner Mix


----------



## kall (10 Juli 2011)

hübsch


----------



## NAFFTIE (10 Juli 2011)

wow schöne bilder bei danke


----------



## fredclever (10 Juli 2011)

Bezaubernd danke


----------



## Trampolin (15 Okt. 2011)

:thx: für den schönen Saskia Mix!


----------



## posemuckel (16 Okt. 2011)

Saskia ist wunderschön.


----------



## Heinrich4 (23 Aug. 2012)

Moin,
eine wahrhaft hübsche Frau - toll.


----------



## Sarafin (23 Aug. 2012)

Klasse Bilder - Super Frau  :thx:


----------



## Jone (24 Aug. 2012)

Danke für den Bildermix


----------



## mrbee (5 Feb. 2013)

Ich mag sie sehr gern,ne tolle Frau!


----------



## Vision (6 Feb. 2013)

Danke sehr nett


----------



## subsero (19 Apr. 2013)

von Saskia sieht man leider nicht mehr viel


----------



## Holzwurm.Rolf (1 Juni 2013)

imer wieder gerne gesehen!!!!!
DAnke dafür


----------



## Superbassmann (27 Juni 2013)

Tolle Frau - toller Mix - Danke


----------



## stürmerstar (27 Juni 2013)

Danke für die super Pics!
Schade daß man in letzter Zeit kaum mehr was von ihr hört?

Was macht die denn so, weiß jemand was???


----------



## demadel (21 Aug. 2013)

wOW; danke für die tolle Saskia!


----------



## luv (21 Aug. 2013)

schöne Bildersammlung


----------



## kilgore (13 Okt. 2014)

Wahnsinnspost!
Vielen herzlichen dank!


----------



## jakob peter (14 Okt. 2014)

Hab mich über die Bilder gefreut. Vielen Dank.


----------



## EddiSuffKopp (25 Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Anjo (3 Juli 2020)

Eine scharfe Schnitte, die Saskia


----------

